# T-6



## Farmboy (Feb 7, 2008)

I see flourescent bulbs advertised as 36 inch - 30 watt - T6 bulbs. Do these replace the T8 bulbs or are they something altogether different?

36" 30W 7000K DAYLIGHT T6 LAMP 

Any body have any idea?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That's interesting. I wonder if it's a type-error or a sales gimmick? Of coarse, the rate at which the hobby moves it would not suprise me to see a new size bulb.

Anyway, it seems like it would have to fit either the t-8 or t-5 fixtures. I can't see a company coming out with a new size fixture already.

Don't suppose you have a link for where you saw these?

-Dave


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I have used 36" Lightning Rod T6s. They are brighter than T8s and can be used in a fixture designed for T8.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

bartoli said:


> I have used 36" Lightning Rod T6s. They are brighter than T8s and can be used in a fixture designed for T8.


OOH! I need a couple then. I've got 2 15-Watt t-8's that are due for changing and I'd be all-too-happy to have the extra light output. Are they about the same as far as $$ ?

-Dave


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I bought them to generate more light with the same T8 fixture. For that they were doing a very good job. In one case, I even replaced two T8s by one T6 for a low light tank. As far as price, my impression was that they were quite a bit more expensive than T8. Unfortunately I don't recall the exact difference - I bought them a long time ago.


----------



## BassMan (Jan 12, 2009)

They do have T6 fixtures. I just bought one, 4X54 Watt for a total of 216 Watts (for all those too lazy to do the calculations). I have yet to use them but I will let everyone know how they work out for sure. Currently searching for midday bulbs to fit them.


----------

